# Strange keyboard behavior, long delay



## Binarko (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello, I've installed FreeBSD on my netbook Lenovo S10-3 and I've got very strange problem.

I'm using Slim started during boot. When Slim appears and I want to type my login, for example `test`, I have to push about 3-5 times first letter, to start typing. It also looks like this without slim, when I want to log in as root on TTY. I have to type rrrrroot to make system recognize that I want to login as root.. I don't know what it can be. After that - everything is OK and I can type whatever I want in normal way. It behaves like that just on first typing - it looks like it has to recognize keyboard after first key push and after it you can use it.. Also - I've noticed that when I open nano editor or other editor on some of TTYs, and I close it, it has too long delay. For example I open xorg.conf in nano, change something, push control + x, confirm that I want to save it, push Enter and nothing happens, I'm still able to see nano.. After that I have to push Enter also about 2-more times to get back into TTY.. 

What should I do? What can be problem? Very weird, isn't it?
Thanks for replies, have a nice day.


----------



## aragon (Oct 23, 2011)

I've seen this a handful of times.  It was always a BIOS setting, or a dodgy BIOS...

Sorry to not be more specific.


----------



## Binarko (Oct 24, 2011)

aragon said:
			
		

> I've seen this a handful of times.  It was always a BIOS setting, or a dodgy BIOS...
> 
> Sorry to not be more specific.



Hm, is it really because of BIOS? Because, you know, Linux and Windows on that netbook hadn't any problem :\ Even OpenBSD or compilled Gentoo..


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 10, 2020)

I hate when people say. It's the keyboard's problem when it works on other operating system.

randomdude: I have a problem with my keyboard outputting weird letter.
freebsdfanboy: It's the keyboards problem or your computer's problem
randomdude: But it works fine on windows, all the linux distros i've tried, even my hackintosh.
freebsdfanboy: Still your problem. FreeBSD is GodOs it has no issues whatsoever. if something doesn't work it's simply your problem.

I am writing this because i have even seen sirdice say "Either the keyboard is broken or there is something weird going on your pc".
Don't beleive me here is the thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/usb-keyboard-does-not-react-right-on-keypress.47844/


----------



## Emrion (May 10, 2020)

BsDjUsTbSd said:


> I hate when people say. It's the keyboard's problem when it works on other operating system.
> 
> randomdude: I have a problem with my keyboard outputting weird letter.
> freebsdfanboy: It's the keyboards problem or your computer's problem
> ...


This deserves no answer, as hate itself.


----------



## BsDjUsTbSd (May 10, 2020)

I didn't understand what you meant. Could you rephrase
Also please if you think i am wrong. Talk to me. Tell the wrong point.
But if i am write. why don't you answer


----------



## rpowell47 (May 11, 2020)

Maybe you should simply try another keyboard. Then, go through each procedure to deduce the issue to as few as possible.


----------

